# Broken Charging Port



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

My phone will only charge if the Plug on the Cable is pushed up, and i think i am going to go to Verizon and see whats going on, but i want to unroot first. In invisiblek Root thread to go to Stock, it said that i need to reset my flash counter, but seeing as how i used a root tool, and never used ODIN to root, Do i need to use Triangle Away if my phone says no for the custom binary download, and Samsung Official for the current binary?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

No. Mobile Odin back to stock. You should be fine then.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Its the cable. Mine did the same thing. I bought a new battery with a cable and charges fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

elmer1500 said:


> Its the cable. Mine did the same thing. I bought a new battery with a cable and charges fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I tried that with my tablet charger, and it also didn't work, but with a Motorola charger, it did fine, I didn't think that both my cables were messed up lol

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------

